# Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder



## m4Tze (7. Dezember 2011)

hey boys and girls 
heute frisch angekommen meine biomaster 4k FB
und ich bin gerade hin und weg von dieser rolle, und 
da dachte ich mir stell ich mal ein paar bilder rein 
für die jenigen die sich demnächst auch eine rolle zulegen wollen, und haben von dieser schonmal einen kleinen einblick anhand der bilder ich kann auch gerne mehr machen , oder auch ein video vom lauf etc falls das jemand will einfach fragen,

zudem kann ich noch bilder von der abu orenji posten
oder vom "cebbra jackson pro bag profi concept"

falls auch jemand an diesen 2 sachen interesse hat
und nicht genug bildmaterial hat

anfassen ist auch erlaubt, mit nehmen wird aber mit dem tot bestraft :m


soo long euer matze mit der 4


btw das beimaterial ist:
links: 5 klebe strips
mitte: öl
rechts: shapes 

um die ersatz spule sind 2 schutz clips für die schnur


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

Hast du die Bilder auch in einigermaßen scharf? Jetzt ist wirklich nicht viel zu erkennen.:m


----------



## m4Tze (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

sry mehr is mit der kamera leider nicht drinne 
war auch nur gut gemeint :/


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

Ich habe mir die auch vor ein paar Wochen gekauft und die ersten 10 Hechte damit schon gefangen!
Geniale Rolle, perfekte Schnuraufwicklung und fein abzustimmende Bremse,absolut weicher Lauf!
Ich fische sie mit einer 10kg Stroft wobei sie von der Grundeinstellung
her die Schnur zunächst konisch zur Abwurfkante hin aufgewickelt hat.
Aber nachdem ich zwei von den Unterlegscheiben auf die Achse gepackt habe ist die Wicklung perfekt.
Das würde ich an deiner Stelle direkt machen, sonst kannst du die ganze Schnur nämlich wieder abwickeln.
Da ich dies vom Boot aus gemacht habe, ging es recht einfach in dem ich
einen Styroporklotz an das eine Ende gemacht habe,250m rausgerudert,dann zurück gefahren wieder auf der Spule angebunden und den dicken Schwimmwobbler den ich vorher am anderen Ende befestigt hatte wieder eingekurbelt habe.
Ohne Boot ist dies weitaus umständlicher!
Und nicht vergessen doppeltes Klebeband drunter machen.
Übrigends habe ich auf einem seiner zahlreichen Fangfotos gesehen, der Veit fischt die auch,wird schon wissen warum!
Auf welcher Rute willst du die Rolle fischen?

Jürgen

P.S.: die Bilder sind wirklich nix! Ein Tip zu besseren Bildern, geh mal vor die Tür, denn bei Tageslicht werden die sicher besser sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



m4Tze schrieb:


> sry mehr is mit der kamera leider nicht drinne
> *war auch nur gut gemeint* :/


 

Wurde auch so empfunden.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die auch vor ein paar Wochen gekauft und die ersten 10 Hechte damit schon gefangen!
> Geniale Rolle, perfekte Schnuraufwicklung und fein abzustimmende Bremse,absolut weicher Lauf!
> Ich fische sie mit einer 10kg Stroft wobei sie von der *Grundeinstellung*
> *her die Schnur zunächst konisch zur Abwurfkante hin aufgewickelt hat.*
> ...


 

Ist aber für Daiwa nicht untypisch.Machen meine Branzino,Infinity Q3000 und Certates 4000 (alt) auch.
Habe noch keine Beeinträchtigung deshalb festgestellt.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



> Habe noch keine Beeinträchtigung deshalb festgestellt.



Da hast du recht, zuerst habe ich auch ein paar mal so damit gefischt und
dabei nicht unbedingt weniger weit geworfen!
Mich hat dies aber schon rein von der Optik her gestört.
Übrigends Optik, da finde ich die Biomaster wohltuend schlicht ganz im Gegensatz zu so manchen Blinki-Blitzi Blendern aus dem Hause Shimano.
Wobei ich die Exage am gräßlichsten finde!

Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, zuerst habe ich auch ein paar mal so damit gefischt und
> dabei nicht unbedingt weniger weit geworfen!
> *Mich hat dies aber schon rein von der Optik her gestört.*
> Übrigends Optik, da finde ich die Biomaster wohltuend schlicht ganz im Gegensatz zu so manchen Blinki-Blitzi Blendern aus dem Hause Shimano.
> ...


 


Von der Optik her,da finde ich es auch nicht so toll.Könnte mir aber denken,da steckt doch schon Überlegung hinter,auch wenn ich es noch nicht verstanden habe.|kopfkrat


----------



## m4Tze (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

okay fazit 
vorerst doppelte klebe stripes warum auch nicht doppelt gemoppelt hällt besser 

und noch 2 muttern bzw unterlegscheiben, hab es noch nicht getesten da sie noch nicht bespult ist, ich vertrau dir einfach mal und werd es 
gleich so machen danke dir 

rute ist ne abu oren ji 40/80 spin 

und zum design der rolle, die bio ist sexy as hell  !

freut mich das du schon erfolge verzeichnen konntest mit der neuen Biom.
wie du schon sagtest sprech ich auch die bremse an, sie ist wirklich fein justier bar
und der lauf ist wie butter, shimano sagt ja diese rolle wird unter der stella angesiedelt,  ich hatte nochnie eine stella z.B in arbeit, aber viel besser kann die auch nicht sein oder ? so wie die Biom. schon läuft  ?

ich schieß morgen mal neue bilder dann bei tageslicht,
vll werden sie ja wirklich besser, dann weiß ich wenigstens
für die zukunft was zutun ist 


soo long euer
matze mit der 4


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



> rute ist ne abu oren ji 40/80 spin


Ich denke da passt die gut zu!
Bei der Rute bin ich bei Shimano geblieben. 
Bei mir ist entweder auf einer Sportex Turbo spinn 3, oder auf der Antares bx H in 2,70, wobei sie mit ihren 295 gr. auf der Antares die Rute perfekt ausbalaciert.

Jürgen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

Hm, ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir eine 4000er Biomaster nächstes Jahr kaufe, oder eine 4000er Stella Fe. 

Die Biomaster gefällt mir echt gut und passt auch super für die angedachte Rute (selbstgebaute Cmw Golianos Spin 270cm 50gr). 

In meinen Augen merkt man richtig den Unterschied zur Twin Power FC...


----------



## iltis05 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

Ich bin begeistert von der 5000der,auf meiner Rocke Nano2,70m.
Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.Das ist zur Rarenium ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht :l.
Ich werde mir noch ne 1000der für meine Red holen.
Die Rolle ist#6

Gruß
iltis


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

@ Matze,
Glückwunsch zu der Rolle. :m Feines Teil.#6 
Die Fotos sind aber wie hier schon erwähnt eine einzige Katastrophe und werden der Rolle in keinster Weise gerecht. |uhoh:Eventuell solltest Du mal ein paar Euro in eine gescheite Kamera investieren, nicht jedes Handy ist dazu in der Lage...wie man eindrucksvoll sehen muss.||bigeyes

@ FehmarnAngler,
wo genau liegt denn der konkrete, *merkbare*, Unterschied von der Biomaster FB zur Twin Power FC?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ FehmarnAngler,
> wo genau liegt denn der konkrete, *merkbare*, Unterschied von der Biomaster FB zur Twin Power FC?


 
In meinen Augen läuft die Biomaster FB spürbar leichter als die Twin Power FC, und deutlich ruhiger. Zudem hat in meinen Augen die Biomaster auch weniger Spiel als die Twin Power (bei der TP FC ließ sich die Achse einen Ticken hochziehen, und an der Kurbel war auch mehr Spiel). Und laut Katalog soll die Biomaster jetzt ein Alugetriebe und nicht wie ihr vorgänger ein Zinkgetriebe haben.

Mal schauen welche Rolle ich mir dann holen werde...

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



> In meinen Augen läuft die Biomaster FB spürbar leichter als die Twin  Power FC,
> 
> Das ist richtig!
> 
> ...


Vom Getriebe spürt man gar nichts.Das läuft sehr weich, für mich nicht spürbar. Etwa 10 Hechte bis 85cm gefangen,Hänger über die Rolle (vorsichtig) lösen und 5kg Krautbatzen rankurbeln problemlos und kraftschlüssig!
Anders hätte ich dass auch nicht erwartet! [/QUOTE]

Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, die Bremse ist sehr fein einstellbar und auch
auf relatativ kuzem Weg.
Da ich immer mit recht fester Bremse fische (soviel wie es die gefühlte Schnurtragkraft zulässt),ist es durchaus mal notwendig, diese nach dem Anschlag zu öffnen so auch zuletzt beim 85er.Das mache ich in der Regel gerade vor der Landung(Boot), damit son Hechtel nicht ausschlitzt!
Dabei reicht es sie um eine halbe bis dreiviertel Umrehung(bei ner slammer z.B. mindestens drei volle Umdrehungen) aufzumachen
und schon kann der Fisch (85er) zwar schwer, aber dennoch abziehen.

Beim Kauf der Rolle war mir auch wichtig, dass sie ein Ganzmetalbody
hat, damit fiel die Raenium und auch die neue Twinpower ci4 schon durch.
Obwohl letzere eigentlich daher Sinn macht, da nur die bewegte Masse,
nämlich der Rotor aus Kunststoff ist, der Body, wo auch die wichtigen Lager sitzen ist ja aus Alu.
Ich habe die Raenium im Laden geprüft und dabei so an dem Ding gebogen,dass man die Verwindung bis in den Griffteil spüren und sehen konnte, genau wie ich deren Rotor, sowie den von der Twinpower(mit zwei Fingern) seitlich zusammendrücken konnte.
Das mit dem Rotor geht zwar auch bei der Biomaster aber deutlich schwerer und längst nicht so weit!
Ich bin kein großer Techniker, aber auch mit meinem begrenzten Wissen,
glaube ich nicht daran, dass man Lager dauerhaft in einem solchen Kunstoffmaterial festhält!!!
So und jetzt werde ich dem Schätchen mal wieder das Wasser zeigen!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

@Taxidermist
Schöne Rollentestverwinderbeschreibung! #6


----------



## randio (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

Bisher sagt jeder "ehrliche" Händler, dass die Biomaster (Made in Malaysia) relativ schlecht ist und alle regen sich auf wie Shimano nur die Kunden so derbe verarschen kann.
"Direkt unter der Stella"

Aber okay, stimmt sogar!!! Alle guten Rollen wie Fireblood oder Aspire wurden aus dem Programm genommen, da sie einfach zu gut waren.

Meine beiden Biomaster gingen direkt zurück.
Aber jeder halt halt andere Ansprüche. #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> In meinen Augen läuft die Biomaster FB spürbar leichter als die Twin Power FC, und deutlich ruhiger. Zudem hat in meinen Augen die Biomaster auch weniger Spiel als die Twin Power (bei der TP FC ließ sich die Achse einen Ticken hochziehen, und an der Kurbel war auch mehr Spiel). Und laut Katalog soll die Biomaster jetzt ein Alugetriebe und nicht wie ihr vorgänger ein Zinkgetriebe haben.
> 
> Mal schauen welche Rolle ich mir dann holen werde...
> 
> Gruß, Jochen



Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.:m Auch wenn das von Dir beschriebenen Spiel der Kurbel an meiner TwinPower FC nicht vorhanden ist. Aber gut, eventuell sind ja nicht alle Rollen gleich.
Auch läuft das Getriebe Seidenweich ohne jegliche Geräusche.

Was nun das Material des Getriebes betrifft, wer sagt Dir das ein Getriebe aus Alu besser, haltbarer oder was auch immer ist als eins aus Zink?  

Noch eine Frage hätte ich, wo in der Reihenfolge nach der Stella sind denn die TP und die Biomaster einzuordnen? Denn wenn man zumindest der japanischen Seite von Shimano glauben darf ist zuminset dort die TP über der Biomaster angesiedelt, was den Preis betrifft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Was nun das Material des Getriebes betrifft, wer sagt Dir das ein Getriebe aus Alu besser, haltbarer oder was auch immer ist als eins aus Zink?


Kurz und knapp:

1) Die Erfahrung mit wirklich billigen Zinkdruckgussgetrieben Zinkdruckgusszahnrad in Zinkdruckgusszahnrad, aktuell auch z.B. Alivio FB.
2) Die Materialkunde, kein Getriebebauer macht sowas freiwillig mit laufenden Teilen, außer er muss, z.B. billig und niedriges Lebenserwarungssoll.
3) Shimano selber, die immer wieder klar und ausführlich beworben haben, das ihre beschichteten Duralugetriebe der State-of-the-Art und das Non-Plus-Ultra sind. 
Faktisch getestet u. lange bewiesen sind die auch gut oder eben bestens.
4) Das Shimano sich selber u.a. belügt (anscheinend Werbungsmasche wg. Einführung), dass da (TP-FC) definitiv gar nicht NUR Zink drinnen ist ...

Reicht das?


----------



## randio (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

Die Biomaster ist technisch "etwas" über dem Level der Stradic. In Deutschland aber nun preislich unter der Stella, da Fireblood, Aspire und Twin Power vom Markt genommen wurden. Andere Länder, andere Sitten, da bleibt die Twin Power NATÜRLICH vor der Biomaster. Auch die alte Twin Power ist um einiges besser als die Biomaster. Aber Shimano macht alles richtig! Mann muss den gemeinen Angler nur dazu bringen, der Werbung zu glauben. Und wie man hier sieht, klappt das.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



randio schrieb:


> Die Biomaster ist technisch "etwas" über dem Level der Stradic. In Deutschland aber nun preislich unter der Stella, da Fireblood, Aspire und Twin Power vom Markt genommen wurden. Andere Länder, andere Sitten, da bleibt die Twin Power NATÜRLICH vor der Biomaster. Auch die alte Twin Power ist um einiges besser als die Biomaster. Aber Shimano macht alles richtig! Mann muss den gemeinen Angler nur dazu bringen, der Werbung zu glauben. Und wie man hier sieht, klappt das.



Das einige Modelle nicht (mehr) in allen Ländern angeboten werden habe ich schon gesehen. Da reicht ja schon ein kurzer Blick auf die Seite von Shinamo und dort bei den einzelnen Regionen/Ländern.
Verstehen muss man das nicht, aber gut...solls halt so sein wie es ist.
Ich wollt halt mal wissen wie/wo die einzelnen Modelle einzuordnen sind.

@ Nordlichtangler,
danke für deine Kurz und knappe Erklärung. :m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.:m Auch wenn das von Dir beschriebenen Spiel der Kurbel an meiner TwinPower FC nicht vorhanden ist. Aber gut, eventuell sind ja nicht alle Rollen gleich.
> Auch läuft das Getriebe Seidenweich ohne jegliche Geräusche.
> 
> Was nun das Material des Getriebes betrifft, wer sagt Dir das ein Getriebe aus Alu besser, haltbarer oder was auch immer ist als eins aus Zink?
> ...


 

Ich hatte selber eine Twin Power FC, meine 3000er hat sich nach weniger als einem halben Jahr intensiven Fischens verabschiedet - Getriebeschaden. Sonst sind mir auch hier von der Insel weitere kapute Twin Powers bekannt.

Allerdings scheinst du Glück mit deiner zu haben, verständlich das du dann da keine Probleme hast.

Wenn man jetzt von reinem Zink und Aluminium ausgeht, ist Aluminium härter -> belastbarer? dadurch, dass es in einem Getriebe wo auch andere Materialien zum Einsatz kommen es zu weniger Abrieb kommt.
Natürlich werden wohl bestimmte Zusätze in den Zink- und Alugetrieben sein, und da gibt es eben auch Unterschiede.

Wenn man so schaut gibt es auch kaum/keine hochwertigen Angelrollen die ein Zinkgetriebe besitzen. Meißtens findet man da Duraluminium, beschichtetes Aluminium (meißt durch so eine Art schwarzes Keramik) oder Stahl+Messing. Diese werden sich wohl besonders bewährt haben.

Man darf die Japanischen Twin Powers nicht mit unseren vergleichen, die ähneln sich irgendwie nicht besonders vom Innenleben her:

Shimano Twin Power 2011 (Japan Modell)
http://dailyfishing.ru/snasti/reels/shimano_11_twin_power/

Shimano Twin Power MG 2009 (Japan Modell)
http://dailyfishing.ru/snasti/reels/shimano_09_twin_power_mg/

Shimano Twin Power FC (Europa Modell)
http://dailyfishing.ru/snasti/reels/shimano_twin_power_fc/

Da sieht man schon das die Rollen nicht ein und das gleiche sind. Bei der TP FC ist das Plastikritzel zu finden übern Wormshaft, welches bei der Twin Power 11 nicht aus Plaste ist. Die TP MG ist sogar im Rotorbereich wie die Stella abgedichtet. Während bei der FC das Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink ist, besteht das der beiden anderen aus Aluminium. Bei der TP MG ist sogar das ganze Getriebegehäuse beschichtet und ist nicht nackt...

Der Google Übersetzer macht zwar nicht alle Sätze brauchbar, vieles versteht man dadurch aber trotzdem 

Mich persöhnlich würde natürlich auch interessieren wie die Biomaster von innen aussieht, aber ich denke auch das finde ich noch irgendwie raus...

Bei uns wäre die Reihenfolge folgendermaßen:
1. Stella Fe
2. Twin Power Ci4 Fa
3. Biomaster Fb
4./5. Stradic Ci4 Fa / Rarenium Ci4 Fa (unterscheiden sich kaum)

Die Biomaster hat die Twin Power FC abgelöst, anstelle der Twin Power Ci4 Fa gab es mal die Aspire Fa und Fireblood.

@ randio


> Mann muss den gemeinen Angler nur dazu bringen, der Werbung zu glauben. *Und wie man hier sieht, klappt das.*


 
Was immer du damit meinst....
Zum Kauf einer Rolle gehört mehr dazu als einfach kaufen weils von Marke XY ist.
Da wird geguckt, verglichen und wenn ich sehe was z.B. die neue Certate in den USA kostet und was sie hier kostet, komme ich mir etwas veräppelt vor. Vergleiche ich da mit Shimano, sind die Ausländerpreise ,bei Modellen die es hier auch gibt, nicht so extrem. 

Gruß, Jochen #h


----------



## Jungfisch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

Shimano Biomaster 2500 Fb
 Hey kann mir jemand die Nummer von der schraubkappe, die gegenüber vom Dreh-Arm angebracht ist nennen? Habe meine verloren und komme in nächst auch nicht nach hause um sie von der Beschreibung/Bauplan abzulesen.
 mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB Bilder*

Ist gar nicht so einfach, da es diese BIO Rolle anscheinend nicht überall gibt.
http://www.shimanofish.com.au/customer-service/reel-schematics.html

Man sollte sich sowas aber schon mal alles fein bunkern, wer weiß wann das kostenpflichtig oder ein Teil der geplanten Produktlebenszeitobsoleszenz wird.


----------

